# Bucket or Hose.....Let's hear it!



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Alright all, instead of hijacking a thread let's duke it out here and now!

I'm a bucket fanatic personally, why I don't know, maybe I like to suffer. Maybe I feel like work should feel like work. Maybe I just like keeping 5 or 6 buckets laying around in disuse all the time....

Wait a second. I think I'm gonna switch.

Alright enough of that, let the debate begin!


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I use the siphon/bucket method because I store water for a couple of days before "water change" time AND to have ready for "top offs", when needed. That way, the water temperature is the same as the room and the aquarium (i.e. I do not use a heater in the tank). I also like to add the conditioner BEFORE the water gets put into the tank. How would that be possible running the water directly from the faucet through the hose into the aquarium?


AS AN ASIDE : I bought a gravel/vacuum siphon that you suck on the end to get it started. (Supposedly, one could dunk the tube up and down a few times to get the flow going, but that has never worked for me.) A couple of weeks ago I found a similar gizmo BUT with a pump ball along the hose. Works like a charm. So simple to use and no more drinking the tank water!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

When I fill up a bucket, lift it off the kitchen sink and carry it towards my tanks - a sense of excitement always ensues - am I going to spill it? Am I going to get it to the room cleanly? Did I fill it up high enough? Do I have to make another round? Sometimes it's a smooth journey, but when it isn't... something about spilling a bucket of water all over my floor and cleaning it up is absolutely exhilarating...

But if I were to be serious... I am just too lazy to figure out how to use a python hose lol. And Mick also makes great points, I do like to age my water (especially for my shrimp tanks).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

We are winning!!


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Hose all the way if i have a choice. My 75 is all hose. My 55 is bucket because the hose is not long enough.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What do you do to empty the hose completely and not having a permanently wet hose?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I put a pot in the kitchen sink with a mag pump with 1/2" plastic tube to the tank
with a shutoff and j-bend to hang on the tank side
I run the water into the pot in the sink mixing it to approximately the correct temp
hang the tube on the tank valve off and turn on pump
start filling tank by opening valve on j-pipe filler

adjust the water flow into the pot in sink to maintain 3/4 pot full


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Then . . . bisect the angle to the perpendicular of the quadrant . . . 


(Just kidding.)


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Both! Buckets for emptying and filling the tanks less than 20 gallons. I use a Mag pump to pump out aged water from my Brute trash bins for the more sensitive fish, otherwise for the big tanks, a pump to pump out and filler up from the tap. A Python is too slow for me unless I'm draining down to a sink on a lower floor.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Come on buckets! Don't give up on me now


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Buckets...Lots and Lots of Buckets (And 5 gallon jugs to fill 'er up).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Barrels of sw, I use a hose with an adapter to my bathroom tap (before). Now I fill a bucket in my bathtub and have a Eheim or Rio pump connected to a long hose that pumps fw into my water change barrels.

For my fw tanks (93g and smaller), I use a siphon hose with gravel vac and buckets cause I use this dirty water for my garden.

All my top up is with use of buckets.

I have python hoses, but never use it as intended. I just use the hoses, not the attachment (too slow a flow).

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just use a 50ft. white RV water hose from my motorhome days, to drain out old water from the tank to my driveway, then add premixed water by bucket. Really easy with only 2 Spec 5's, couple of gallons and I'm done. So I guess I'm hose & bucket guy :lol:


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

none im on a drip system. have not done anything to the tank in 6 months


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

dino said:


> none im on a drip system. have not done anything to the tank in 6 months


Come on now, why you gotta complicate things here


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Garden hose attached to faucet in bathroom and a pump to drain into a rain barrel outside for the garden. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

python all the way. but with caution. I remember when juice from here went to his bachelor party when his buddies showed up early and left the hose on for hours and hours.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Smaller tanks: aged water in buckets, additives pre-mixed. 

Larger tanks: Python with quick release to/from fish room sink or in the main house laundry sink for display tanks.

The python is definitely slower but I use the time for other fish room chores / maintenance like premixing any additives in reusable plastic bottles with wide openings like 1 litre GatorAid. I also like it in places where water spillage needs to kept to a minimum like carpeted and hardwood floors.

I can drain tanks directly to the cement floor in the fish room it is slightly sloped to the central perimeter house drain ...


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Python, hose, pump. But never a bucket.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I use a yogurt container to do water changes for my 3 gallon shrimp tank. But a hose for my 50 gal planted. My condo is 650 square feet. No more room for standing buckets of aging water.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Reckon said:


> I use a yogurt container to do water changes for my 3 gallon shrimp tank. But a hose for my 50 gal planted. My condo is 650 square feet. No more room for standing buckets of aging water.


Love that in 650 sqft of premium living space, there is still and always room for tanks!


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

lol i am lazy but use buckets as I have to pre-setup my water for SA dwarfs so ph has to come dddooooowwwwnnnn... i use a big powerhead and a long hose to pump tank water into a drain in my furnace room (lucky that my fish room is in the basement).....for filling i use the same powerhead but have another hose that reaches my tanks from my 25g water bucket. I do 75-100g per week so this is 3 or 4 times process. Usually my water is setup in 24 hours so i do water changes wednesday and sunday. Thank buddha no more carrying buckets of water...!!!


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow that's so weird to me that people use buckets willingly. Python for me. Even on my 10 gal tanks and my shrimp tank. It's challenging trying not to suck up any shrimplets. Just remove water and in with tap water.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I use a pump from a bucket in the sink to my aging barrel and then another pump from my aging barrel to my tank .... but I do use a bucket when siphoning poop off the bottom. so I guess I am 50/50


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I more than use buckets willingly sir, I do it with pleasure and gusto!!


----------

